# Gene 101 Airflow meter? Increase in flow just before first crack?



## Jord93 (May 22, 2020)

Morning all!

I have added an external tube to chaff port to hear cracks (discussed in other thread).

Anyways, I like to monitor my roasts as much as possible. I was just wondering do you think an airflow meter at the end of my external tube would work? I would hold it there around the 10 min mark. I know the Gene has a 1 airflow rate but during past roasts before first crack smoke and what I perceive to be increase in flow from the tube on approach to first crack. Or is it just the steam/smoke and not an actual increase in airflow?

My thoughts are if I can log the increase in flow from the beans (expansion) my next roasts I can compare it against. If the flow comes slower/faster or the same. As my setup the ambient temp naturally increases.

Here is some pics,

What do you all think?

Haha

Thanks all & happy roasting!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I can't see that working. It's steam/smoke and not an increase in flow, as you say the gene has a fixed fan speed. You'd also need the sensor be remarkably sensitive to log any difference based on bean expansion. The chamber and chaff will affect airflow out slightly as they become a bit more blocked with chaff, you might also see some effect from expansion but beans expand through the roast and I doubt there would be a particularly significant effect. Even if there is, as the drum rotates off axis you'll get different airflows out as the beans cover the exit for half a rotation before dropping back to cover the inlet and in between they're.....in between. So you'll probably just see oscillation of airflow on a sensor.


----------

